# BFP at 11DPO with SOY ISOFLAVONES (1 CYCLE WITH SOY).



## calimom029

Hi there!!! Just want to share my experience in case there are people out there looking for some info about soy isoflavones.... I'm 29, my cycles are super regular (27 days), I ovulate on my own every single month. So last month I came a cross this post about soy isoflavones and how it helps women get pregnant. So I did some research and I was really impressed to read so many posts of women who got pregnant on their first cycle on soy...The only problem is that I've read soy is not recommended for women with regular cycles because it can mess up your cycle. However, I was so imaptient to get my BFP that I decided to give it a try and take the risk. Well, it was all worth it!!! It didn't mess up my cycle at all. I ovulated on cd 13 as usual but for the first time in my life I felt ovulation pains. I'm 100% sure I ovulate every month (from OPKs + temp confirmation) but this month with soy iso it was the first time I felt ov pain!!! Besides that I didn't feel anything different. In fact I have zero ymptoms. No breast sore, no cramps, no implantation bleeding, I don't fell tired, no nausea... NADA!! Anyway I decided to test today at 11dpo... I was really expecting one more stark white BFN like the previous cycles... But for my surprise and for my happiness I got a beautiful BFP!! So if you are thinking about trying soy the only thing I can say is that it worked for me! This is the ONLY thing different we did. All the previous cycles we timed righ and it didn't happen. So I really believe soy did the trick!!

I couldn't be more thankful to God!! I feel so blessed 

Good luck and baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## traylee01

i got a bfp on second go with soy i have a regular 34 day cycle, but this second month delayed it i ovulated later but got a bfp but found out at 6 weeks was a blighted ovum, had 2 more scans to check and misscarried naturally 9 weeks. was horrible i was so excited to see that BFP but to have it end with blighted ovum put a downer on it and i wont be using it again, as apparently its happened to a few ladies now who have used it,

not all so good luck to you and i hope things work out best for you and please keep us updated

and im not sure where you are located but try and push your dr for a early scan as alot of women dont find out until they are 12 weeks along that its blighted ovum cause drs hold off on scans, bloods can also rise normally with blighted ovum and same with pregnancy symptoms i had them all at first but when they faded away at around 7ish weeks i new something wasnt right

lucky my dr let me have early ones


----------



## bluestars

Calimom- what dosage and what days did you take the soy. This is my first cycle on soy. Cd 2-6 120mg. Only cd 9 so awaiting ovulation! Fingers crossed.

Traylee - sorry for your loss again honey. And thank you for sharing your story. I did some research on blighted ovum and there is very minimal stories that I can find. Hope your doing ok. 

Xxx


----------



## calimom029

Traylee01 . I'm so sorry for your loss. To be honest with you, I don't think soy causes mc&#8230; It may appear there are more mc as there are more BFP from ladies using soy. Its the old adage of red cars have more accidents as there are more red cars on the road!! I hope you get a BFP with a sticky bean very soon. I'll keep you updated&#8230; I will call my OB Monday and try to schedule the first scan. But I believe the heartbeat can only be detected after 6 weeks so I still have to wait at least 2 weeks (I'm 3 weeks and 5 days).

Bluestars: I took 120mg cd3, 160mg cd4, and 200mg cd 5-7. Are you using opks?? Do you temp?? Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## bluestars

I usually temp but so far ive forgotten. (I took a break month last month). I have however been using opks! All neg so far only cd 9! I usually o on cd 17! Xxx


----------



## lowblow1

I'm 6dpo with soy this cycle and had a streak of bloody cm today -could be ib! I hope I catch! Congrats x


----------



## Laura2806

Congrats! H&h 9minths to you! 

I'm tempted to try soy but confused about it! I have PCOS, currently CD50 and have possibly ovulated but not 100% convinced. When would I take it and how much? Where can you buy it from? Should I wait to start a new cycle before taking it? What does it do exactly? And are there any side effects? Sorry for questions ladies but any help will be greatly appreciated! :)


----------



## lowblow1

Laura I have PCos too
I got mine from tesco. Cd 2-6 200mg a day x


----------



## Laura2806

Ooo thanks Hun! I'll have. A look! :thumbup:


----------



## lowblow1

I had a 66 day cycle last time, iron tablets due to anemia brought af back so get bloods done you may be anemic

This cycle I've been on my iron tabs, I did soy and have done folic acid every day. So far I ovulated at a regular time!!!z


----------



## Laura2806

That must feel sooooo good! 

I'm not sure if they checked iron when I had bloods done before, might get some iron tabs just incase! Lol I'm gonna be rattling soon! Haha


----------



## lowblow1

I felt like that!!! Haha!!!x


----------



## calimom029

Laura2806 said:


> Congrats! H&h 9minths to you!
> 
> I'm tempted to try soy but confused about it! I have PCOS, currently CD50 and have possibly ovulated but not 100% convinced. When would I take it and how much? Where can you buy it from? Should I wait to start a new cycle before taking it? What does it do exactly? And are there any side effects? Sorry for questions ladies but any help will be greatly appreciated! :)


I bought the capsules on Amazon.com I'm gonna post a picture of the brand I used. I took 120mg on CD3, 160mg on CD4, and 200mg on CD5, 6, and 7. We didn't do anything different. We timed it right like we did all the other cycles. So we bd 3 days before ov, twice 2 days before ov, once one day before ov and didn't do it on ov day (I wanted to but it didn't happen). I felt ov pain one day before I actually ovulated. It was a twinge kind of pain on both sides that lasted for a minute or so. After ovulation I didn't have any symptoms. I doubted I was pregnant bc I didn't have symptoms but at the same time I knew it will happen... It's hard to explain!! Also use opks to help you predict ov. I have been using them since my first cycle ttc. It helps a lot... I use d clear blue digital so there is no guessing whether is a positive opk or not. I hope it works for u on the first try!!! Tons of baby dusts to you!!


----------



## lowblow1

Bfp at 8dpo with soy!


----------



## bluestars

Congratulations !! Was it your first round? Xxx


----------



## lowblow1

Yeah!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congratulations!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/bfp_zps9feec02c.gif


----------



## Laura2806

Oh my word! Massive congrats hunni! So happy for you! *runs out to buy soy for next cycle!* 

I bought AC and vit B for this cycle but after I got my first round of positive OPK's I stopped, wish it hadn't now! OPK's are not brill for me, I used 25this cycle, one a day and got two surges before running out, no doubt I'd have had another before I actually ovulated :dohh:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## calimom029

I came back to update my original post. I remember when during TTC how frustrated it was when I was researching information on this forum and found posts without updates that kept me wondering the end of the story or what happened next. 
So here is my update:
I'm still pregnant (31 weeks). It's a boy and so far I had zero complications. This has been a wonderful, healthy pregnancy (thanks GOD). I really believe that Soy Isoflavones helped me get pregnant fast but I'm not a doctor and this is just my personal opinion. Everyone should do their own research before taking any supplements. 
For anyone reading this post I hope you get your BFP soon. Baby dust to you!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## skyesmom

thanks for the update!!! so good to hear good news, and congrats on easy and successful pregnancy!!


----------

